
“Soft skills” are freaking hard - shannonmaloney5
https://twitter.com/SoapBoxHQ/status/1186624672445685760
======
rowanG077
They are not hard. They are just almost never taught. We simply accept it if
someone has bad soft skills as if that person can't improve. Whereas we would
never hire someone as a mechanical engineer if they didn't have the papers.

------
shannonmaloney5
The hard truth about "Soft Skills" in the workplace by Gallup:
[https://www.gallup.com/workplace/267254/hard-truth-soft-
skil...](https://www.gallup.com/workplace/267254/hard-truth-soft-skills-
workplace.aspx)

